# Very Interesting Lid



## msleonas (Jul 21, 2012)

Even though I went digging this morning, another forum member (Ribottleguy) invited me to a city location this evening. I couldn't pass it up. 
 So I found a couple of things, but this jar lid is very interesting. I will also post it in the jar section. 
 My question is the dates that are on have the month, the day and the last 2 digits of the year. It was found feet from embossed torpedo bottles, so is it safe to say it is from the 1800s or is it the 1900s? It doesn't seem to make sense that what ever company made it that it would be requesting a patent that late into the 1900s. I could be wrong, but I hope a jar expert will recognize it.






 [/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2012)

As I posted in the bottle forum, I am quite sure this belongs to HERO FRUIT JAR COMPANY or HERO GLASS WORKS and belongs on GEM and THE GEM jars plus others from that company.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks botlguy, does that mean it would have been made in the 1800s or not?
 thanks


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi msleonas... THE GEM & GEM jars were ground lip so I would say this lid would pre-date 1900 or so... There are a several different lids with these dates on them.. Yours with the bumps/spikes, We dig less often than the others, at least here in NY. JB


----------



## msleonas (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks JB. Do you happen to know of a site that I could see a picture of a gem jar? Thanks


----------



## woody (Jul 22, 2012)

There are quite a few on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-fruit-jar-Emb-The-Gem-HGW-monogram-on-back-HGWLID-/360459361703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ed0d5da7


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> There are quite a few on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-fruit-jar-Emb-The-Gem-HGW-monogram-on-back-HGWLID-/360459361703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ed0d5da7


 That is one example and over priced in my opinion but that's O.K. It shows a typical jar. That lid definitely preceeds 1900 even though it MAY have been produced beyond 1900 in some form, I'm not sure.


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 23, 2012)

The lid is for a Pearl Jar. They were made by the Hero company in Philadelphia.


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good catch George, that would explain why We don't dig that style lid as often, not only did I miss the picture in the Redbook, I never noticed the Pat date variation on the lids [8|]


----------



## msleonas (Jul 23, 2012)

@ georgeoj, do you have a picture of one?
 Thanks


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 23, 2012)

I do not have either a jar or a picture of one. It is a fairly standard looking improved type jar with THE PEARL on one line in block letters. The lid/insert is held in place by a Betts band. The base has a whole handful of patent dates just like the lid.
 George


----------



## botlguy (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> The lid is for a Pearl Jar. They were made by the Hero company in Philadelphia.


 I knew some more astute jar collector would get it right. Thanks George. The only thing I knew for sure was / is that it belongs to the HERO family. When I collected jars seriously 40 years ago I sort of specialized in the HERO  jars, tried to get them all. Can't remember if we did or not but I know we had most of them at least.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> @ georgeoj, do you have a picture of one?
> Thanks


 




From.



From.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

 @ Surface, the picture of the left shows the lid perfectly. 

 So some jars used a cap that you could see through? Meaning that the zinc lid had a hole in it and you could see the glass lid?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Surf,  What is the cost of Worthpoint membership?  RED M.


----------



## epackage (Jul 23, 2012)

Here you go Red, three different options are available...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 24, 2012)

The Pearl, with lid.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Neat info!  The whole jar would have been worth $50-80 depending on the variation.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pic, jarsnstuff!


----------



## msleonas (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wondering if it is worth trying to sell this lid since I do not own a pearl jar?


----------

